# Arguing With Idiots



## CyberFox (Jan 24, 2010)

It's time for truth 101

Hybrid Cars - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5TbcKj0QgQ
More Hybrid Cars - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2A8BqJ09B8
White House - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGqJP6cqyM4
Misc - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9MGwCqPlFg
Government Costs - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lwpjHHeUdI
The Poor - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ij1sWGqZEH8
Financial Crisis - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8z5q7vzLO4
Life Expectancy - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLPpz8Uxn-c
Oil - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-N_peSaZss
Theodore Rosevelt - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64X-3OtRNEY
Taxes - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6k93TJ3Jp-I
Free Market - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpA5WlrRICg
Olympics Cost - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqiW65L7bSE
Regulation - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkADVPa4paw

Have fun kids!


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't understand what's going on, but then I saw the words "Glenn Beck" and all I wanted to do was watch this over and over and over and over.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 24, 2010)

Glenn Beck? xD The title of his book is ironic as hell. 

And it's only more funny now, that Cyberfox is posting it xD 

You seriously believe this stuff?


----------



## Surgat (Jan 24, 2010)

On the topic of Glenn Beck: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-faCh8BUEts


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 24, 2010)

*listens*  *winces*

It's official.  Stick a fork in me, 'cause I'm done for the night.

*sticks forks in her ears and goes to bed*


----------



## Tycho (Jan 24, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> It's time for truth 101



You wouldn't know what the truth was even if it shook your hand and said howdy, you loon.


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 24, 2010)

Seriously people, It's clear your drank WAY too much of the progressive far-left kool-aid to understand the truth

Hell, You don't understand the Che (the guy on those 'tendy' t-shirts you ppl wear) is a terrorist, racist and also a murderer


----------



## Takun (Jan 24, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> Seriously people, It's clear your drank WAY too much of the progressive far-left kool-aid to understand the truth
> 
> Hell, You don't understand the Che (the guy on those 'tendy' t-shirts you ppl wear) is a terrorist, racist and also a murderer



Oh hi, I'm a generalization.  How are you doing.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 24, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> Seriously people, It's clear your drank WAY too much of the progressive far-left kool-aid to understand the truth
> 
> Hell, You don't understand the Che (the guy on those 'tendy' t-shirts you ppl wear) is a terrorist, racist and also a murderer


 I am a social Anarchist (not political) and think cooperate retail should be abolished I am pro choice, and think Canadian health care does not cover enough. I am a Proud Socialist. 

And if you disagree with my views. I will scoff you off as i am a liberal elitist too :V


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 24, 2010)

Tycho said:


> You don't understand that Fox News is a bunch of liars.  Call it even, hm?



People like you are basically a lost cause, Corrupted by a far-left regime so much that you'll never see the light

Fox News are not the liars, The media YOU trust is.. yet, you hardly didn't know because of the "worship Obama and attack those who oppose them" agenda that got asorbed into your brain so deep you refuse to let it go

Here's a reality check, I'm not a fucking Democrat and I'm not a fucking Republican.. I'm an honest to go mothafucking American and if you don't like it.. Go get your ass killed in Cuba or better yet in either Iran or Venezuela


----------



## Takun (Jan 24, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> People like you are basically a lost cause, Corrupted by a far-left regime so much that you'll never see the light
> 
> Fox News are not the liars, The media YOU trust is.. yet, you hardly didn't know because of the "worship Obama and attack those who oppose them" agenda that got asorbed into your brain so deep you refuse to let it go
> 
> Here's a reality check, I'm not a fucking Democrat and I'm not a fucking Republican.. I'm an honest to go mothafucking American and if you don't like it.. Go get your ass killed in Cuba or better yet in either Iran or Venezuela




And you listen to a guy who tries to tell you that the only way to survive this economy is to buy into gold while he stands to profit from anyone doing so.  That's not a conflict of interests at all.  Or the fact that your news station of choice purposefully misrepresents facts all the time and is called out on it all the time.

http://www.hurryupharry.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/fox-news-poll2.JPG


Oh but I forgot, reality has a liberal bias.


Oh man, this thread has gone meta.  I have literally been tricked into arguing with an idiot.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 24, 2010)

DUUUUUUUUUUDE... you seem to get yor arguments from a glen beck handbook. brb smoking pot and making art for a living.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 24, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> People like you are basically a lost cause, Corrupted by a far-left regime so much that you'll never see the light
> 
> Fox News are not the liars, The media YOU trust is.. yet, you hardly didn't know because of the "worship Obama and attack those who oppose them" agenda that got asorbed into your brain so deep you refuse to let it go
> 
> Here's a reality check, I'm not a fucking Democrat and I'm not a fucking Republican.. I'm an honest to go mothafucking American and if you don't like it.. Go get your ass killed in Cuba or better yet in either Iran or Venezuela



Oh fuck, I really can't believe they let you use a computer attached to the Internet.  Seriously.

Hey, I think they're showing "The Raccoons" again in the rec room, and they're serving applesauce, too.  You should probably go.

(Folks, I think I have realized that arguing with CyberFox about politics is like trying to knock down a brick wall by throwing a wet sponge at it.  I have therefore decided to verbally abuse him until he runs off or the mods slap me.)


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh Cyberfox, will you ever cease to amaze us, and never leave us like Cutterfail did? You provide hours and hours of entertainment with these silly threads that just show...exactly who you are.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 24, 2010)

CyberFox.  You have to be a troll. I've decided.  No way you're serious.


----------



## Takun (Jan 24, 2010)

This is one of my favorites.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=369050&postcount=1


He says the soccermom approach is liberal when that was the entirety of Palin's running platform. (dontcha know)




> Only In America that Soccermoms (over-protective and overly-religious parents) get the attention and dictate to the masses with the help of severly left-wing bias media where as the conservative and open-minded folk like Bill O' Reily and Glenn Beck get ignored and mocked


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 24, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> CyberFox.  You have to be a troll. I've decided.  No way you're serious.



I am not
my threads are not intended for flame wars but you people intended to make them as such, you people are sad individuals.. i pity you.

You people have no idea how bad your treating people like i whom have opinions that differ from the shameful far-left majority here in this forum, all you people care about here is "OMFG, Another CyberFox thread... Let's turn it into a flamewar for the lulz!"

You all are sad corrupted individuals and you have my pity.


----------



## Takun (Jan 24, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> I am not
> my threads are not intended for flame wars but you people intended to make them as such, you people are sad individuals.. i pity you.
> 
> You people have no idea how bad your treating people like i whom have opinions that differ from the shameful far-left majority here in this forum, all you people care about here is "OMFG, Another CyberFox thread... Let's turn it into a flamewar for the lulz!"
> ...




I'm not a far left liberal and honestly, not many are.  However, whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## Takun (Jan 24, 2010)

Cyberfox did you vote this past election?


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 24, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Cyberfox did you vote this past election?



I did, I voted for McCain due to I believed he's truly the right man for the job
I have no trust in Obama and from what he did so far after the 2008 election, My distrust was right on!


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 24, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> I am not
> my threads are not intended for flame wars but you people intended to make them as such, you people are sad individuals.. i pity you.
> 
> You people have no idea how bad your treating people like i whom have opinions that differ from the shameful far-left majority here in this forum, all you people care about here is "OMFG, Another CyberFox thread... Let's turn it into a flamewar for the lulz!"
> ...


It's more like, "SOMEBODY IS WRONG ON THE INTERNET!  LET'S ALSO FLAME HIM BECAUSE IT'S FUNNY!"


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 24, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's more like, "SOMEBODY IS WRONG ON THE INTERNET!  LET'S ALSO FLAME HIM BECAUSE IT'S FUNNY!"



My threads are not intended to be in any way shape or form a type of amusement
Yet, The people like Lastdirewolf make the forums a 3 ring circus of hell
In a matter of speaking, If you think differently than the rest than your basically shark bait here


----------



## Takun (Jan 24, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> You have crossed the line
> 1. I am Autistic and for you disrespect me so much then to attack my disability by calling me "mentally retarded" is totally uncalled for
> 2. Glenn Beck knows what he's talking about and it's clear you people are basically are taking him out of context so badly it boggles my mind
> 
> Btw, I reported your post due to your slander against my disability.. hope you like bring banned or suspended... hot head!



I reported you for namecalling us.  Stop being mean.  ;~;


----------



## Tycho (Jan 24, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> You have crossed the line
> 1. I am Autistic and for you disrespect me so much then to attack my disability by calling me "mentally retarded" is totally uncalled for
> 2. Glenn Beck knows what he's talking about and it's clear you people are basically are taking him out of context so badly it boggles my mind
> 
> Btw, I reported your post due to your slander against my disability.. hope you like bring banned or suspended... hot head!



1. Autistic or not you have the mental processing capabilities of a rutabaga.  I stand by my statement, and fuck you and the disabled horse you rode in on.
2. Of course he knows what he's talking about.  Doesn't mean a damn word of it has an OUNCE of veracity.


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 24, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> I reported you for namecalling us.  Stop being mean.  ;~;



I am not being mean, Most of YOU are being mean to ME


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 24, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> My threads are not intended to be in any way shape or form a type of amusement
> Yet, The people like Lastdirewolf make the forums a 3 ring circus of hell
> In a matter of speaking, If you think differently than the rest than your basically shark bait here


Actually, this is one post you made that I agree with.  I'm sure you don't mean to be retarded and stupid, but you are.  Sure, people who disagree with the majority are shark bait, but if they were a minnow, you'd be a whole bucket of chum.


----------



## Takun (Jan 24, 2010)

How about the Sarah Palin.  Making it all the way to the big times at Fox News.  Pretty cool.  I'm glad we know she's unbias and can give us news.  C: C: C:


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 24, 2010)

*-=white flag=-*

It's clear that we're all divisive here
It's pretty much impossible to ask for peace now seeing i'm nothing more than a target "for the lulz"
Just because i'm Autistic doesn't mean you people have the right to call me retarded, It's degrading and also hurts my feelings

I will likely to refrain from talking about politics if your all cool with it and debate on things we could agree on like say that Disney Channel used to be cool back when we were kids, Video Game Recommendations, anything so we can end the badmouthing and let bygones be bygones


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 24, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> My threads are not intended to be in any way shape or form a type of amusement
> Yet, The people like Lastdirewolf make the forums a 3 ring circus of hell
> In a matter of speaking, If you think differently than the rest than your basically shark bait here



Now now, it's not a matter of thinking differently, it's a matter of thinking differently, and calling everyone else an idiot/moron/retard/idiot liberal/ignorant/etc. 

You do the latter. You don't just state and defend your position, you go out of your way to insult as many people as possible that don't think like you. Luckily, in this day and age (well actually, for the last hundred years or so), your type is a slowly dying breed. I figger in maybe 20-40 years, this mindset should be a much less significant minority, or at least, to the extremes that people like CF and Beck take it.


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 24, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Now now, it's not a matter of thinking differently, it's a matter of thinking differently, and calling everyone else an idiot/moron/retard/idiot liberal/ignorant/etc.
> 
> You do the latter. You don't just state and defend your position, you go out of your way to insult as many people as possible that don't think like you. Luckily, in this day and age (well actually, for the last hundred years or so), your type is a slowly dying breed. I figger in maybe 20-40 years, this mindset should be a much less significant minority, or at least, to the extremes that people like CF and Beck take it.



OBJECTION!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 24, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> OBJECTION!



My point exactly.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 24, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> I voted for McCain



this validates any insults made towards you.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 24, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> this validates any insults made towards you.



Hah-HA. Knew you were cool.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 24, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Hah-HA. Knew you were cool.



;D


----------



## Lobar (Jan 24, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> How about the Sarah Palin.  Making it all the way to the big times at Fox News.  Pretty cool.  I'm glad we know she's unbias and can give us news.  C: C: C:



Is Ollie North still on Fox News?  Is it now fair to say that Palin is "pallin' around with terrorists"? :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 24, 2010)

i do not favor you cyberfox.


By the way:




I like cake.


----------



## Carenath (Jan 24, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> Seriously people, It's clear your drank WAY too much of the progressive far-left kool-aid to understand the truth
> 
> Hell, You don't understand the Che (the guy on those 'tendy' t-shirts you ppl wear) is a terrorist, racist and also a murderer





CyberFox said:


> People like you are basically a lost cause, Corrupted by a far-left regime so much that you'll never see the light
> 
> Fox News are not the liars, The media YOU trust is.. yet, you hardly didn't know because of the "worship Obama and attack those who oppose them" agenda that got asorbed into your brain so deep you refuse to let it go
> 
> Here's a reality check, I'm not a fucking Democrat and I'm not a fucking Republican.. I'm an honest to go mothafucking American and if you don't like it.. Go get your ass killed in Cuba or better yet in either Iran or Venezuela





CyberFox said:


> I am not
> my threads are not intended for flame wars but you people intended to make them as such, you people are sad individuals.. i pity you.
> 
> You people have no idea how bad your treating people like i whom have opinions that differ from the shameful far-left majority here in this forum, all you people care about here is "OMFG, Another CyberFox thread... Let's turn it into a flamewar for the lulz!"
> ...


You post comments like these.. insulting everyone, then, have the audacity to demand that I/We ban the two you reported?

You're bringing all this down on yourself the way you respond to everyone who doesn't agree with you, hurling generalisations left and right. If you at least demonstrated, that you could be wrong, and listened what others said in disagreement, you would probably find more people willing to listen.

You should be flexible, like a reed, not rigid like cedar.


----------



## Molotov (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm finding this entire thread to be ironic, or just plain ignorant. Either or, or perhaps just ironically ignorant.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 24, 2010)

I think its worth mentioning that Liberal media in the USA really does not Exist, and  th media groups that do exist are owned by rich fat cat Conservatives which also promote a party which is only slightly more conservative then the Democrats and the whole world short  of the middle east are liberal in contrast to the USA. and fear becoming it AND FURTHERMORE; said media groups tend to call everyone else extremests, when alas they are in the extreme themselves. When a moderate voice is deem "far left" you know something is wrong in the world.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 24, 2010)

Carenath said:


> You post comments like these.. insulting everyone, then, have the audacity to demand that I/We ban the two you reported?
> 
> You're bringing all this down on yourself the way you respond to everyone who doesn't agree with you, hurling generalisations left and right. If you at least demonstrated, that you could be wrong, and listened what others said in disagreement, you would probably find more people willing to listen.
> 
> You should be flexible, like a reed, not rigid like cedar.



pwnd.


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 24, 2010)

Is this for serious?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 24, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> People like you are basically a lost cause, Corrupted by a far-left regime so much that you'll never see the light
> 
> Fox News are not the liars, The media YOU trust is.. yet, you hardly didn't know because of the &quot;worship Obama and attack those who oppose them&quot; agenda that got asorbed into your brain so deep you refuse to let it go
> 
> Here's a reality check, I'm not a fucking Democrat and I'm not a fucking Republican.. I'm an honest to go mothafucking American and if you don't like it.. Go get your ass killed in Cuba or better yet in either Iran or Venezuela


 
Sociopathic basement-dwellers are a lost cause as well. This aberration has gone too far this time. Parasites on society can't possibly know what's best for it (even less than those in power).


----------



## Rytes (Jan 24, 2010)

Phalene said:


> Is this for serious?



Yes... people like this (OP) DO exist, even off the internet.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 24, 2010)

*Arguing With Idiots*

Aha. Irony. I see wut u did thar cyberfox.

You all fell for it.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 24, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> *Arguing With Idiots*
> 
> Aha. Irony. I see wut u did thar cyberfox.
> 
> You all fell for it.


Not those of us who just insult him.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 24, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Not those of us who just insult him.



Now why would you do a thing like that? That's just mean.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 24, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Now why would you do a thing like that? That's just mean.


I am mean.

Haven't you seen my signature?


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 24, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I am mean.
> 
> Haven't you seen my signature?



Yes, I've noticed you're an asshole.

I tried to but it's really small. Who was he? He has 0 post count.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 24, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Haven't you seen my signature?



the image that the link leads to is too small to read. i tried.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 24, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> the image that the link leads to is too small to read. i tried.





SnowFox said:


> Yes, I've noticed you're an asshole.
> 
> I tried to but it's really small. Who was he? He has 0 post count.


I'll try to fix that while you guys try not to be blind.


Apparently he's friends with Gight or something.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 24, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'll try to fix that while you guys try not to be blind.
> 
> 
> Apparently he's friends with Gight or something.



I'm confused because I managed to read it earlier, but now I can't read it at all. Did you make it even smaller?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 24, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I'm confused because I managed to read it earlier, but now I can't read it at all. Did you make it even smaller?


Actually, I just clicked it and it did get smaller.  Wat. 

I didn't do anything to it....


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 24, 2010)

What a valuable thread.

That said, Cyberfox, seriously? You best be trolling. It's all I can say.


----------



## Surgat (Jan 24, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> People like you are basically a lost cause, Corrupted by a far-left regime so much that you'll never see the light
> 
> Fox News are not the liars, The media YOU trust is.. yet, you hardly didn't know because of the "worship Obama and attack those who oppose them" agenda that got asorbed into your brain so deep you refuse to let it go



CyberFox, most people here probably recognize that most if not all media sources have some sort of bias. News outlets and journalists are influenced by interests, ideologies, and common beliefs found in the cultures they exist in. Even if they try to be honest, they must interpret information before presenting it as news, determining what's most relevant or "newsworthy" out of all the recent events they're aware of, what details should be presented in the limited newspaper space or air time available, what's a fair way to present positions taken on issues, at what times or what page stories should be presented on, etc.

Most informed people won't take any one news or information source as gospel or the final word on the truth. Knowing that there are usually two sides to a story, or that one source for whatever reason may leave out potentially relevant information, they seek out multiple, different takes on things from different sources. 

Also, usually when people make a controversial claim, they present evidence for the truth of their claim. If they wish to show that a source of information is credible when that credibility is in doubt, they present independent evidence (evidence from sources other than the one theyâ€™re trying to show to be credible) to support their contention. When confronted with good evidence against the truth of something they believe in, they tend to (when theyâ€™re being rational) revise their beliefs.

You on the other hand, take Fox News broadcasts as revealed truths. Your only source of information for this comes from Fox News itself, as well as similar sources like FreeRepublic. Youâ€™ve completely ignored all the evidence people have presented showing dishonest reporting on that channel. 

So yeah.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 24, 2010)

Surgat said:


> CyberFox, most people here probably recognize that most if not all media sources have some sort of bias. News outlets and journalists are influenced by interests, ideologies, and common beliefs found in the cultures they exist in. Even if they try to be honest, they must interpret information before presenting it as news, determining what's most relevant or "newsworthy" out of all the recent events they're aware of, what details should be presented in the limited newspaper space or air time available, what's a fair way to present positions taken on issues, at what times or what page stories should be presented on, etc.
> 
> Most informed people won't take any one news or information source as gospel or the final word on the truth. Knowing that there are usually two sides to a story, or that one source for whatever reason may leave out potentially relevant information, they seek out multiple, different takes on things from different sources.
> 
> ...



Ouch, even -I- felt that one.


----------



## Rytes (Jan 24, 2010)

Surgat said:


> You on the other hand, take Fox News broadcasts as revealed truths. Your only source of information for this comes from Fox News itself, as well as similar sources like FreeRepublic. Youâ€™ve completely ignored all the evidence people have presented showing dishonest reporting on that channel.
> 
> So yeah.



This right here. Someone who GETS it!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 24, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> I am not
> my threads are not intended for flame wars but you people intended to make them as such, you people are sad individuals.. i pity you.
> 
> You people have no idea how bad your treating people like i whom have opinions that differ from the shameful far-left majority here in this forum, all you people care about here is "OMFG, Another CyberFox thread... Let's turn it into a flamewar for the lulz!"
> ...



Hmmm...

You know, CF... if you avoided all the right-wing/left-wing, liberal/conservative politico-speach/rabidism, you'd probably do better.  Oh, and thanks for the links.  I've only made my way through the first two, but I have this thread Favorited, so I can link to it in future... for all those links you've shared.  Very entertaining.


----------

